# Anforderungen für Ultra



## FakeEpix (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,
mich würde mal interessieren, welche Anforderungen der Computer benötigt um WoW im Ultra-Einstellungen zu spielen. (Laggfrei, auch in 25er Raid, etc)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Neneko89 (7. Juni 2009)

Such dir lieber n PC der in Dalaran auf "Ultra" flüssig läuft, glaub das bringt mehr xD


----------



## Herr Blizzard (7. Juni 2009)

Lagfrei kommt auf die Internetverbindung an.


----------



## Neneko89 (7. Juni 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Lagfrei kommt auf die Internetverbindung an.



Das ist weil ein großteil der Leute denken das Laggs = Ruckeln ist. Warum auch immer, finds auch schlimm aber ich finde man kann sich ja wohl denken was er meint...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. Juni 2009)

Ruckeln und lagg wird gerne durcheinander gebracht. Gegen das laggen braucht man eine sehr gute Internetverbindung. Aber um das auf Ultra zu spielen?

Gute Frage.


----------



## Buerzel (7. Juni 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Lagfrei kommt auf die Internetverbindung an.



Das stimmt so nicht, wenn ich bei meinem Notebook Ultra anmache hab ich auch Standbilder +  Lags ...


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Such dir lieber n PC der in Dalaran auf "Ultra" flüssig läuft, glaub das bringt mehr xD


stimmt auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Herr schrieb:


> Lagfrei kommt auf die Internetverbindung an.


die Leute können FPS und Lagg immer noch nicht unterscheiden xD
Laggs sind auch keine Standbilder. 
Standbilder sind FPS-Probleme (Bildrate) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laggs sind z.B. Verzögerung der Spells.


----------



## Doner (7. Juni 2009)

nen Mac ist auch net verkehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buerzel (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> stimmt auf jeden Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja wenn ich Ultra anmache verzögern sich auch meine Spells =) ...


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich Ultra anmache verzögern sich auch meine Spells =) ...


ja dann ok ich habe nur Standbilder gelesen sry
naja kommt glaub auch auf die server von blizzard an.
bzw. in Dalaran liegts nur daran, weil da so ultra viele Spieler sind..


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, wenn ich bei meinem Notebook Ultra anmache hab ich auch Standbilder +  Lags ...



Das ist RUCKELN!

Lag ist eindeutig definiert und bezieht sich AUSSCHLIEßLICH auf die Internetverbindung.

du kannst zB nen richtig üblen lag haben, stehst dabei aber mit 90 FPS in Oggrimmar rum.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

und @TE: ich bin mir sicher du kannst ein richtig üblen hardcore Gaming PC haben und du hast trotzdem manchmal Ruckler oder Standbilder usw. in Dalaran, weil da einfach zu viele Spieler sind.
und wenn du ATI Grafikkarte hast, die neuen werden nicht von WoW unterstützt.
habe die 4870 hd und die wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Neneko89 (7. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das ist RUCKELN!
> 
> Lag ist eindeutig definiert und bezieht sich AUSSCHLIEßLICH auf die Internetverbindung.
> 
> du kannst zB nen richtig üblen lag haben, stehst dabei aber mit 90 FPS in Oggrimmar rum.


So siehts aus. passiert oft beim einloggen in Dalaran. Man kann dann eventuell 5 seks nich laufen, ist für nen Moment unsichtbar, kann nich casten. Aber dennoch läuft das Spiel total flüssig.

Aber den PC kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, weil meiner selbst nicht die Anforderungen dafür erfüllt. Am besten suchste dir n PC, schraubst Crysis auf MAX - Wenns dann flüssig läuft kannste auch in Dalaran ohne ruckeln stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anduris schrieb:


> und @TE: ich bin mir sicher du kannst ein richtig üblen hardcore Gaming PC haben und du hast trotzdem manchmal Ruckler oder Standbilder usw. in Dalaran, weil da einfach zu viele Spieler sind.
> und wenn du ATI Grafikkarte hast, die neuen werden nicht von WoW unterstützt.
> habe die 4870 hd und die wird nicht unterstützt.


Soll das heißen du kannst kein WoW spielen oder läufts dann einfach nich so doll? Weil die meisten Spiele laufen ja mit Nvidia Karten am besten, so wie ich das mitgekriegt habe


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Soll das heißen du kannst kein WoW spielen oder läufts dann einfach nich so doll? Weil die meisten Spiele laufen ja mit Nvidia Karten am besten, so wie ich das mitgekriegt habe


Naja, Spielen kan ich schon gut, auch mit hoher Grafik, aber müsste viel besser laufen. 
WoW unterstützt wie gesagt meine Karte nicht und deshalb is das so.
Hauptproblem is halt Dalaran - 20 FPS. Ein Freund hat mit seiner Nvidia, die viel älter ist und auch vom ganzen her schlechter ist 60 FPS in Dalaran.
Kenne ein paar aus WoW die das Problem auch hatten und sich deshalb ne Nvidia gekauft haben.
Aber wirklich unzufrieden bin ich nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde mal interessieren, welche Anforderungen der Computer benötigt um WoW im Ultra-Einstellungen zu spielen. (Laggfrei, auch in 25er Raid, etc)
> 
> 
> ...


Im Raid benötigt man keine Ultra-Einstellungen. Desweiteren hat das nichts mit Laggs zu tun.


----------



## Kyun (7. Juni 2009)

Manchmal frag ich mich, was Menschen davon abhält, ins Bett zu gehen... hast du ne gute Antwort für mich Homokenny?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (8. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Also um auf das ultralevel zu digitieren benötigst du einen Helden auf der Stufe 255.
> [...]
> Und dann kannst du das Ultralevel erreichen.^^



Was ist bitte ein digi?


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (8. Juni 2009)

Der Buffed- PC sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITNIERI (8. Juni 2009)

Mein Pc reicht für Ultra, habe keine FPS probleme in 25iger raids, und auch in Dalaran um die 30 fps auf Ultra.

Pc System Quad Core 9550 @ 3.4 ghz
Geforce GTX 260
4 GB DDR2-1066
Asus P5ql-Pro
Windows Vista


----------



## Testare (8. Juni 2009)

Hab auf Ultra durchgehend 55-60 FPS und spiele selbst im Raid absolut ruckelfrei damit.
Selbst Dalaran keine Ruckler, da sinds auch nie weniger wie 50 fps

MBI S775 Asus P5N-D SLI 750i Board
CPP S775 C2D Q9300 2.5 GHz Box
2x RAM 2048 MB DDR2 PC800 Team Double Sided
HDAS 500 GB 7200 Festplatte
2 VGP 896MB GF GTX260 Grafikkarten

Also kein absoluter Highend-Rechner - aber die Komponenten sind aufeinander abgestimmt, kann so ziemlich jedes aktuelle Spiel in höchster oder sehr guter Grafik bei über 30fps spielen - mehr wie 24fps sind ohnehin nicht wirklich zu merken


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. Juni 2009)

Kyun schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, was Menschen davon abhält, ins Bett zu gehen... hast du ne gute Antwort für mich Homokenny?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was habe ich herrlich gelacht danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenny, lies nochmal den Topic^^


----------



## Ironsoul-theonlyone (8. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> und @TE: ich bin mir sicher du kannst ein richtig üblen hardcore Gaming PC haben und du hast trotzdem manchmal Ruckler oder Standbilder usw. in Dalaran, weil da einfach zu viele Spieler sind.
> und wenn du ATI Grafikkarte hast, die neuen werden nicht von WoW unterstützt.
> habe die 4870 hd und die wird nicht unterstützt.




also ich erkläre dir mal paar grundlagen vom PC

es ist egal ob du ein quadcore duocore oder so hast den dieser wird zum installieren des spieles gebraucht mehr nicht.
des heist mitm quad geht es fast doppelt so schnell zum intallen. was noch schneller ist wen du wie ich ein raid 0 system hat. was heisst das du 2 festplatten hast welche ein bit auf die festplatte nummer 1 speichert das 2te bit in festpaltte nummer 2 billig erklärt was die abseicherungszeit abrufungszeit halbiert.

im wesentlichen kommt es auf deine grafikkarte an. ich zogge seit 2 jahren mit der ati radeon 1950xtx welche ich aber übertaktet habe.
1600x1200 ist die auflösung mit der ich zogge, grafikdetails alles auf max. und es ruckelt NIE =) (ok hab mein pc selber gebaut daher passt alles perfekt zusammen)

was du mindestens haben solltestbevor du dir gedanken machst über deinen pc leistungsmässig ist eien gute internet verbindung. wobei es bei der nicht nur ausschliesslich auf die geschwindigkeit ankommt sonder auch auf die latenz.

ein beispiel hier in der schweiz habe ich cablecom obwohl ihr kundenservice der schlechteste ist den es gibt. aber der vorteil besteht in der latenz also wie lange ein BIT braucht um beim server zu sein zb von blizzard und wieder bei mir im pc ist. meistens spiel ich zb CS mit ner latenz von 4ms was sehr gut ist.
wow ist emien latens nie über 10ms. wen du jetzt zb in der schweiz adsl hast ist die latenz immer höher als cablecom das hat mit den servern des providers zu tun.

leggs oder was ihr da meint habe ich nur sehr sehr selten und dan eher grafik legs. was heist das ich alle spieler mal nur noch nackt sehe und so aht aber nix mit der grafikkarte oder internetleitung zu tun sondern mehr das durch ein addon oder das in der wowo installation ei fehler sich verbirgt = wen er net weggeht neu installen oder repair.exe

aber so als tipp für ne gute grafikkarte soltest wen in franken und schweizer preise kennst so um die 600-1000 franken investieren. aber nie eine pci express karte kaufen den die sind leistungsmässig schelchter als ne agp. was der anschluss am motherboard ist.
am besten wendest du dich an eien kolegen der infomatiker ist oder ein gamefreak und selber pc baut.

mit freundlichen grüssen dein pc freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^

Ps : der belibte arbeitsspeicher 

nun musst du dazu wissen wen du VISTA hast brauchst du doppeltsoviel arbeitsspeicher als wen du XP hast und das aufgrund der tatsaceh das im vista hintergrundsprogis laufen die den arbeitsspeicher massig wegfrisst. wow beim laufen braucht so im schnitt 800mb im arbeitsspeicher also bei mir^^
und da ich 2GB habe mit XP reicht das allemal.
aber mit vista müsste ich mindestens 4gb haben oder ich deinstalliere alle diese dummes gadets wie zb die sidebar die nur ram frisst und nix bringt.

noch was

MBI S775 Asus P5N-D SLI 750i Board bei der wahl des boardes komt es hauptsächlich drauf an was du einbauen wilslt. also wie hoch die max taktfrequenz deiens arbeitsspeicher sein soll. je höher je schneller klar ne?^^ dan auf die steckplätze die du hast agp pci expressund anzahl. sowie den sockel typ für den prozi welche sagt welche du einbauen kannst. sowie die anschlüsse an der festplatte also man nimt eh nur noch sata anschluss wobei man darauf achten mus das wen der sata controller auf dem mainvbooard ist das es auch ein guter ist. eins chelchter sit wiederum viel zu langsam oder nicht kompatibel wen du dir zb ein RAID 0 machen willst.
dan ist ncoh dei frage ob du onboardsound willst oder über ne soundkarte was sicher qualitativ besser wäre aber auch teuerer. ich ahbe ne 7.1 soundkarte mit einem 7.1 kopfhörer !! und ja ist kompatibel mit wow also ich höre immer im BG ob der gegner von hinten rechts vorne links doer so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ an den schritten xd
etc etc etc gähn^^

CPP S775 C2D Q9300 2.5 GHz Box 2.5GHZ ist die taktfrequenz und c2D sagt aus das es ein DUO ist also das es 2x 2,5GHZ prozessoren im kern sind. was aber nciht heisst das er dopelt so schnel sit wie ein einzelner 2.5GHZ prozi sonder nur das er die doppelte menge an informationen in der gleichen zeit durchjagen kan was dir beim installieren oder wen du videos schneidest oder beim rippen einer dvd zum tragen komt aber nicht beim gamen.

2x RAM 2048 MB DDR2 PC800 Team Double Sided  DDR2 sagt die aus wie schnell der speicher ist dazu must ncoh die taktfrequenz hier heisst pc800 das die speicherblöcke mit der frequenz von 800 MHZ laufen meien sind atm bei 1.16GHZ aber auch PC800 blöcke wie geht das? man übertaktet sie im BIOS wobei man aber genau wissen muss ob diese speicherblöcke des auch vertragen daher sind meien rechts und links mit einem kühlkörper ausgestattet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  des speichers wissen + die max taktrequenz deines motherbords, aber nim leiber dd3 oder ddr4 ist sehr viel besser aber eben arbeitsspeicher bringt nix gegen ruckeln^^

HDAS 500 GB 7200 Festplatte das 7200 ist die umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der platte wo die magnete drauf sind welche dan entweder in diese richtung 1 oder die andere 0 einstellen lassen. es gibt auch ne 5400 zb welche halt wesentlich langsamer ist.

2 VGP 896MB GF GTX260 Grafikkarten 896mb ist der arbeitsspeicher der sich auf der grafikkarte befindet der sollte mind 512 sein für wow im ultra bereich obwohl man dan auch schon dd3 dd4 nehmen müsste. aber was noch viel wichtiger ist ist die taktfrequenz des CHIPS auf der grafikkarte. sowie die andere spezifikationen .

es kotm hier auch drauf an wie der anschluss ist zum bildschirm ob vga (analog) dvi-i (analog) oder dvi-d (digital) digital ist qualitötshalber viel besser und weniger störanfällig.

wobei du dich dan auch fragen msut hast du den rihtigen bildschrim? der die grafik anzeigen kan? und wie schnell die reaktionszeit des bildschirmes ist. den wen die zu langsam ist sihst du plötzlich striche aufm screen^^
ich ahtle mcih da so bei 4ms fest^^


----------



## volvex (8. Juni 2009)

19 threads für ne sinnvolle antwort xD

mich würde interessieren, wozu du diese information brauchst.
(und ne kleine anmerkung: an all die prallen hosen mit 3k+ arbeitspeicher, was fürn os habt ihr?)

sry 4 spam, aber die qualität des forums nimmt von woche zu woche 
deutlich(!) ab.


----------



## lord just (8. Juni 2009)

Ironsoul-theonlyone schrieb:


> also ich erkläre dir mal paar grundlagen vom PC
> 
> ...




naja scheinst ja nicht so viel ahnung vom pc zu haben wie du glaubst.

ob jetzt singlecore oder dualcora macht bei wow schon etwas aus, da wow dualcores unterstützt und es durchaus in raids mit nem schwächeren singlecore passieren kann, dass das spiel nicht anständig läuft. quadcore werden von wow nicht unterstützt und für wow reichen vollkommen gute singlecore oder schwache dualcore cpus aus.

dann zur grafikkarte

warum sollte eine pci-e karte schlechter sein als eine agp? über den pci-e slot hat man die 4-fache bandbreite zur verfügung und alle aktuellen grafikkarten gibt es nur für pci-e und alle neuen mainboards haben auch nur noch pci-e.

wenn man auf ultra spielen will, dann braucht man nicht unbedingt ne schnelle grafikkarte sondern eine mit viel speicher. ne grafikkarte die so um die 100&#8364; kostet mit annährend 1gb speicher sollte ausreichen.

auch sollte man nach möglichkeit bei wow mehr als 2gb ram haben, da wow noch immer einen speicher bug besitzt wodurch der ram einfach so lange gefüllt wird bis der voll ist und nix rausgelöscht wird und der pc dann anfängt dinge auf die im vergleich sehr langsame hdd auszulagern wodurch es starke ruckler bis zum absturz von wow gibt.

unter vista lohnt es sich auch unter kompatibilität der wow.exe die desktopdarstellung auszuschalten, da man so ram spart.

das größte problem an wow ist einfach, das die grafikengine schon ewig alt ist (modifizierte warcraft 3 engine) und am limit ist. auf meinem alten pc lief alles mit maximalen details flüssig (selbst crysis) ausser wow und spiele mit ambient occlusion. mit meinem neuen rechner laufen jetzt auch die neuen spiele mit ambient occlusion flüssig und wow ruckelt trotzdem ab und an, weil ich nur 2gb ram habe.

wenn man unter ultra flüssig spielen will, dann sollte man sich einfach den günstigsten quadcore oder dualcore kaufen (quad, weil es zukunftssicherer ist und viele neue andere spiele quad unterstützen), ne grafikkarte mit mindestens 1gb speicher und 3-4gb ram (je nachdem ob das board dual oder gar tripple channel unterstützt).


----------



## Xyman2001 (8. Juni 2009)

ist die engine von wow überhaupt für gute grafik gedacht ? manchmal hab ich das gefühl wow frisst die leistung ohne damit sinnvoll umzugehen.


----------



## Nyxon (8. Juni 2009)

Grafik:     GeForce 8600GT 512MB
Speicher: 2GB DDRII Ram 800
CPU:        Intel Pentium E5200 Dual Core 2x2,5GHZ
Board:      asRock 4core1600GLan

also eher "Low-Budget"
Kann aber auf Ultra überall flüssig spielen, Dalaran 15-20fps, in Raids ebenso auch flüssig mit viel mehr FPS als in Dalaran. in IF,SW und OG sogar 120-150  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoV Jimmy (8. Juni 2009)

hmmm also ich kann alles auf Ultra stellen doch iwie is der balken beim schatten nich verstellbar >.< 
setup:
dual core 1,86 GHz
geforce 8800gts
4GB RAM 

also eigendlich sollte es keine probleme geben mit dem schatten ... habe sogar in dalaran noch mehr als 60 FPS


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Juni 2009)

Naja...WoW is sowieso sone kommische Sache
Ich hab 3,5Jahre lang WoW gezockt, Anfangs mit ner Müllkrücke aber lief einwandfrei
Mit BC hab ich mir n neuen Rechner geleistet, Dualcore 3GB RAM 8800GTS lief aber nichtmehr sooo toll....
Kurz vor WoTLK hab ich mirn n neuen Rechner gebaut
AMD Phenom BE 2,61Ghz
8GB Ram
Ati 4870Pro Graka mit 512MB DDR5
Vista 64Bit
1TB Raid0 HDD Verbund

Angemerkt, Crysis läuft Ultra flüssig, Lotro zock ich Ultra flüssig, Oblivion und Gothic3 gähnt der Kasten nur, FarCry2 is ne Lachnaummer...
ABER: WotLK ist UNSPIELBAR!!! Latenz um die 30-50ms und FPS zwischen 10-30....
Ein einziger Zustand ist, auf meinen Tablettpc mit onboard Intelgrafik und shared Memory läufts flüssig zwar auf low aber flüssig..
Und mit dem DesktopPC kann ich machen was ich will....Ruckeln ruckeln ruckeln...
Auffällig war allerdings das es mit jeden Grafikupdate schlimmer wurde?
Ob die Engine schon so zerflickt und zusammengeschustert ist, das WoW mehr ausbremst als die Optik bringt?
Wer weiß....für mich is WoW nicht nur wegen dem sinkenden Anspruch gestorben, sondern auch aus ner Menge Frust das es einfach nicht richtig laufen will, auf einem doch verhältnissmässigen Bombensystem...


----------



## MySacrifice (8. Juni 2009)

als faustregel kann man sagen, dass man einen günstigen dual core prozessor und 4gig ram bei vista braucht um ruckelfrei zu spielen. die grafikkarte ist hier nebensächlich, da wow ein sehr prozessorlastiges spiel ist. natürlich darf diese auch nicht zuuuu alt sein, aber wenn man einen dual core hat, sollte eine mittelmäßige graka schon dabei sein.


----------



## Murinus (8. Juni 2009)

ich hab nen dualcore prozessor 6000 von amd atlonx2
4 gb ddr2 ram 
und eine geforce 9600 512mb ddr3 pci express
und eine netwerkarte mit 100/1000

und bei mir läuft es im  25er raid auf max mit 38 fps & 60er latenz wenn alle bomben was das zeug hällt. in dalaran ist das selbe ca und beim questen  hab ich 60fps und 60er latenz


----------



## Nyxon (8. Juni 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Naja...WoW is sowieso sone kommische Sache
> Ich hab 3,5Jahre lang WoW gezockt, Anfangs mit ner Müllkrücke aber lief einwandfrei
> Mit BC hab ich mir n neuen Rechner geleistet, Dualcore 3GB RAM 8800GTS lief aber nichtmehr sooo toll....
> Kurz vor WoTLK hab ich mirn n neuen Rechner gebaut
> ...





Das ist die Strafe, das du von Intel/nVidia auf Ati/AMD ungestiegen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Achtung: ironischer Intel/nVidia Fanboy Spruch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Komisch finde ich aber auch das du mit deinem alten System schreibst das es in BC auch nicht soooo toll lief, das ist mit der Hardware eigentlich unmöglich^^ Mit dem alten System wäre Far Cry 2 sogar schon fast ne Lachnummer, irgendwas machst du falsch ? :S


----------



## Rabaz (8. Juni 2009)

Warum ist eigentlich in diesen threads meist nur vonner Grafikkarte die Rede ? Gehört da nicht der Bildschirm bzw. die Auflösung mit ins Bild ? Sind die Anforderungen bei einem 24-zöller nicht viel höher als bei einem zB. 19er ? Und wie wichtig ist eigentlich die Qualität der Schatten in einem raid oder ganz allgemein im Spiel ? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Jägerboss (8. Juni 2009)

also um es genau zu sagen bringt euch das beste von grafikarte und das beste von ram etc nichst wenn ihr nicht mehr als 3 flestplatten habt ich habe erst vor kurzen von einem computer profi mitbekommen das man die leistung eines pc´s extrem steigern kann wenn man mehrere festplatten had dabei können es auch 250GB festplatten sein bis auch 1000GB spielt kaum eine rolle es soll viel helfen


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. Juni 2009)

Hab einen

Intel Core i7 920
6GB Arbeitsspeicher
ATI Radeon HD4870x2
Vista Home Premium 64bit

Läuft alles auf Herstellertakt, außer die GRaka... die hab ich ein wenig runtergetaktet wegen dem Stromverbrauch und komme bei Ultra Einstellungen nie unter 45 FPS... wenn ich den Originaltakt der Graka wiederherstelle dürfte da sogar noch mehr bei rumspringen.

Problem ist halt die mangelnde Unterstützung für z.B. Mehrkern CPUs....

Da ist WoW maßlos veraltet.

@Ironsoul-theonlyone
*hust*... mach bitte eine Informatikerausbildung.... das tut dir sicher gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (8. Juni 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich in diesen threads meist nur vonner Grafikkarte die Rede ? Gehört da nicht der Bildschirm bzw. die Auflösung mit ins Bild ? Sind die Anforderungen bei einem 24-zöller nicht viel höher als bei einem zB. 19er ? Und wie wichtig ist eigentlich die Qualität der Schatten in einem raid oder ganz allgemein im Spiel ? Fragen über Fragen.



Richtig! Wenn man hier liest das eine Highend Graka nötig ist, liegt es einmal daran das die Monitore immer größer werden zum anderen das diese Grafikkarten meist immernoch mit 512mb Speicher bestückt werden.
Bei WoW ist es nun mal so, pack dir möglichst viel Speicher rein dann hast du gute Aussichten auch ein flüssiges System.

Alle die noch auf nem 19" Monitor zocken kommen auch mit einer älteren Grafikkarte hin, solang sie über 512mb speicher verfügt und eine gute Bandbreite (256bit) hat.


----------



## Nicolanda (8. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele mit meinem pc auch auf ultra einstellungen 25ger ruckelfrei und dalaran am abend wenns richtig voll ist 15-30 fps das geht grad noch so wenn normal viel los ist hab ich bis zu 80 dort

btw: ist noch zu sagen habe ein grafik makro an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist ultra nix dagegegn

und auf die anzahl der addons die man hat kommt es auch an...also wow matrix sagt bei mir 102 addons oO
je weniger addons desto ruckelfreier


hier ist mein grafik makro

/console farclipoverride 1
/console farclip 1582
/console horizonfarclip 6333
/console objectfade 0
/console groundeffectdensity 256
/console groundeffectdist 140
/console shadowlod 0
/console extshadowquality 4
/console skycloudlod 3


----------



## Schamos (8. Juni 2009)

Hallöle,
also ich hab keinen Rechner womit ich WoW im Ultra-Mode spielen kann... Aber ich wunder mich grade etwas über die Experten die es so auf der Welt gibt...
Hier kreisen ein paar Gerüchte durch den Raum die mir etwas sauer aufstossen:
_@ Quad-Core wird nicht von WoW unterstützt_
Oki, ich weis grade nicht wieviele Threats WoW vom System verwalten lässt, aber selbst wenn es nur 2 sind (was ich bezweifel) würde ein Quad-Core dennoch mehr "Power" bringen als ein Duo-Core. Warum ?
Ganz einfach: Auf deinem PC läuft nicht nur WoW sonder auch ein paar dutzend andere Programme, wie z.b. das Betriebssystem, der Virenscanner, TeamSpeak, Fraps usw usw usw....
Und da bei einem neuen Rechner eh meistens Vista verwendet wird kann dieses so wunderbar die verschiedenen Threats auf die Kerne verteilen....

_@ Du brauchst keinen starken Prozessor_
Es kann ja sein das ich falsch liege, aber wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen täusche ist das LOD-Management von WoW doch noch Prozessorseitig oder ?
Dazu kommen die Punkte die ich oben erwähnt habe und der kleine nette Faktor das ein Prozesser ab ca. 45% Auslastung anfängt sich selber zu bremsen. Von daher würde ich mir gut überlegen ob du mit einem schwachen Prozi wirklich lieben kannst oder ab du bei jedem Task-Wechsel  (beim Questen mal schnell auf Buffed.de schauen oder ein paar Mails lesen) erstmal eine Minute warten willst?

_@ Du brauchst keine starke Grafikkarte_
Das war bis jetzt der Rekord. Da hätte der Satz "Die Deutsche Bahn kommt immer pünktlich" auf jeden Fall mehr Wahrheitsgehalt.
Tut mir ja leid, aber 75% des "Ultra" Modes werden von der Grafikkarte berechnet.
Alleine die kompletten Schatten sind meines Wissen nach über Shader programmiert worden, dazu kommen noch die T&L Effekte für die Zauber usw...
Und zu guter letzt gibt es ja noch die Vollbild Filter, sprich Kantenglättung und Textureoptimierer.
Wenn ich das ganze nun noch auf einem niedlichen 24er Zöller mit 1900er Auflösung zocke will ich sehen wie das ohne eine gute GraKa geht!

_@ SLI/CrossFire/Multi-GPU_
Nun bin ich etwas verwundert, vielleicht aber auch nicht auf dem neusten Stand, aber meine letzte Info war das WoW keine Multi-GPU unterstütz weil Blizz zu faul ist die Shader/T&L anzupassen.
Sollte sich das in der zwischenzeit geändert haben würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn nicht: Spar dir den Mutli-GPU krahm bei WoW, macht nur ärger und bringt nix^^


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Juni 2009)

also mein pc ist kein highend teil sondern ein mittelmaß pc wo das ein oder andere ein super teil ist
und des andere wiederum ausbau bedürftig könnte man so sagen.habe mir den pc zusammenbauen und stellen lassen von nem bekannten .
wow läuft bei mri auf höchster grafik wo ich ein ruckeln habe?in 1k winter was sich anscheinend aber niocht vermeiden lässt
und in dalaran aber auch nur ein bisschen,es seidenn es ist überfüllt.naja man brauch nicht unbedingt einen highend pc um wow gut spielen zu können
wenn du aber wirjklich überhaupt keine laggs und ruckler haben willst mußt shcon was dafür geben^^


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Juni 2009)

Schamos schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> also ich hab keinen Rechner womit ich WoW im Ultra-Mode spielen kann... Aber ich wunder mich grade etwas über die Experten die es so auf der Welt gibt...
> Hier kreisen ein paar Gerüchte durch den Raum die mir etwas sauer aufstossen:
> _@ Quad-Core wird nicht von WoW unterstützt_
> ...


wow da kann ich nun wirklich nichts mehr sagen^^


----------



## Segojan (8. Juni 2009)

Lags werden nicht ausschließlich durch die Grafikeinstellungen verursacht, aber wenn zu viele Effekte berechnet werden müssen, geht die FPS Rate 'runter, und das wirkt sich eben als Lag aus.

Der größte FPS Fresser ist meinen Beobachtungen nach die Schatten-Modellierung. Wenn der Regler auf "niedrig" gestellt wird, werden die Schatten weniger detailliert berechnet, damit ist der Frame eben schneller berechnet.

Außerdem sind in der alten Welt erheblich weniger statische Objekte zu berechnen als in der Scherbenwelt oder in Nordend. 

Ich habe meinem PC letztens eine GTX280 spendiert und betreibe die mit FPS Rate 60,0 (und höher, wenn kein Vertikal Sync) bei 1600 x 1200 Auflösung und Ultra, nur hab ich, wie bereits erwähnt, die Schatten auf "Niedrig" zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Sator (8. Juni 2009)

Was man wirklich dazu sagen sollte: Der Ultra-Modus ist wirklich richtig schlecht programmiert. Ich kann auf meiner Rübe auch Crysis, Far Cry 2 etc. flüssig spielen, nur WotlK, bei dem die Grafik echt n Ecken schlechter ist, wie bei den zwei genannten Spielen, gibt mein Computer ab und an mal klein bei. Zb. der Wald um die Narjungrube herum, kaum über 15 FPS.


----------



## poTTo (8. Juni 2009)

Doner schrieb:


> nen Mac ist auch net verkehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau, da sich auch soviele nen MAC kaufen um WoW zu spielen, hier gehts um otto normal PC und und deren Konfiguration. Daher ist der Beitrag ja mal voll für die Tonne !


----------



## zergerus (8. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hauptproblem is halt Dalaran - 20 FPS.




... wenns doch nur 20 FPS bei mir in Dalaran wären...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (8. Juni 2009)

Hab da auch net wirklich  Probleme. Der Ram macht halt viel aus.

quad 6600 
Gt8800
4gig Ram
Vista 64bit

und in Dala selbst zur hauptzeit im schnitt 40-50 fps.

Wer halt noch mit 1-2 gig Ram in Dala bei hochgeschraubter Grafik läuft hat einfach einige Jahre WoW verpasst.


----------



## Eddishar (8. Juni 2009)

Oh Mann ... nur weil ein langsamer Rechner sich in Standbildern und nicht-graphischen Verzögerungen äußert, sind Lags und FPS-Probleme noch immer nicht das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lags = Probleme bei der Kommunikation mit dem Server; das können Datenbankprobleme des Servers, sein, langsame Internetverbindungen, etc.

FPS-Probleme = Probleme mit dem Rechner; zu langsam, kurzfristig durch andere Anwendungen überlastet, etc.

Ein langsamer Rechner wird aber in der Regel nicht dazu führen, dass man flüssige FPS hat, aber die Post 30 in Wow Sekunden braucht, um einen Gegenstand freizugeben.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> und wenn du ATI Grafikkarte hast, die neuen werden nicht von WoW unterstützt.
> habe die 4870 hd und die wird nicht unterstützt.



_Schwachsinn?

4870 1GB Version , keinerlei Probleme mit WoW an vielen Plätzen (agebsehen von Dala) >150FPS 


---

Zum eigentlichen Thema , normalerweise solltest du ne aktuelle Grafikkarte alâ 4870/GTX260 haben (4890/GTX275/GTX285 etc. natürlich besser) , 2GB (XP) - 4GB (Vista) RAM wären nicht schlecht und ein aktueller Dual bzw Quadcore (ja ich weiss das sie nicht unterstützt werden) sollte es natürlich sein.._


----------



## Lyondy (8. Juni 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Hab da auch net wirklich  Probleme. Der Ram macht halt viel aus.
> 
> quad 6600
> Gt8800
> ...




Ich hatte da in den letzen tagen so meine Probleme mit WoW ähnliches System wie Dilan aber bei mir läufts normal nur mit 30 fps in dalaran 

doch plötzlich fertig mit neuinstallieren Frisches System Alle Treiber Uptodate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW war auf einer ander Platte gleiche einstellungen wie vor dem Neu Installieren 

WUARGH Ultra nur noch 5-11 FPS in Dalran ARGH  RAIDS nur noch 3-15 FPS WTF 

Ende vom Lied Treiber Runtergeworden und Per Windows Update die von Microsoft vorgeschlagenen 8800 GTX treibeR Installieren lassen 

Welch Wunder Alles wieder flüssig wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt nicht immer an der Hardware manchmal auch nur an den Treibern


@all die FPS Probleme mit genug Rechenleistung haben einfach mal Ältere Treiber testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheinbar liegt da je nach Hardware sehr viel Potenzial verborgen


----------



## FakeEpix (8. Juni 2009)

Srry, ich meinte natürlich FPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Testare (8. Juni 2009)

Eben folgendes getestet:
PC:
2,3GHz (Singlecore^^)
MSI-Mainboard
3 GiG Ram
250GB 5400 Festplatte
GFX 200 512 MB

Auf 19er Auflösung komplett ruckelfrei, 40 fps Minimum, selbst 1k Winter (Die LAGS dort sind Serverseitig, also zu vernachlässigen).

Wie kann die Gurke das schaffen?

Betriebssystem DEBIAN, mit emulierter Windows-Kernel machts möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit meinem pc auch auf ultra einstellungen 25ger ruckelfrei und dalaran am abend wenns richtig voll ist 15-30 fps das geht grad noch so wenn normal viel los ist hab ich bis zu 80 dort
> 
> btw: ist noch zu sagen habe ein grafik makro an
> 
> ...



was genau bewirkt dieses makro?
bzw. für was stehen einzelne begriffe hinter "console"
bzw. wie versteht man die zahlenwerte


lg
apfelbrot


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Bei mir läufts ja im großen und ganzen  perfekt..
Dalaran suckt halt ein bisschen, aber es geht schon.


----------



## Krimson (10. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts ja im großen und ganzen  perfekt..
> Dalaran suckt halt ein bisschen, aber es geht schon.



kann ich mit diesen pc ruckelfrei zocken??

Prozessor: Athlon 64 X2 7750+
Mainboard: Biostar Markenmainboard GF8100 M2+ TE DVI-Anschluss Sockel AM2+ 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDRII PC-800 Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatte: 500GB
Grafikkarte: Palit/XpertVision NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT Super 1024MB XXtreme Silence HDMI

oder kann ich mit dem pc
https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_i...4nkf78re39009oe

Auf ultra zocken in raid /dala usw??


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> wow da kann ich nun wirklich nichts mehr sagen^^


Wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, ist es wohl auch besser. Jedenfalls stimmt nur weniger als die Hälfte von dem was er geschrieben hat. Wenn ich jetzt hier die Lust und Zeit hätte, würde ich seinen Thread platt machen!

@ Krimson

Der PC ist bis auf die Grafikkarte in Ordnung. Das ist jedenfalls keine Spieler-Graka.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele WoW auch im Ultramodus in der Auflösung 1440x900 (weit). Spiele allerdings IMMER im Fenstermodus (maximiert)
Questen, Instanzen und Raids laufen bei mir absolut flüssig. Dalaran und 1k Winter sind die einzigen gebiete wo es manchmal ruckelt. (Dalaran 20 fps)

System:

Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5800 2x 3.00Ghz
4GB Ram (verbaut, angezeigt werden 3326M
ATI Radeon HD4650 1GB (angezeit werden 2426mb)

Übertaktet ist nichts (mehr) läuft alles flüssig bis manchmal Dalaran.


----------



## Krimson (10. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, ist es wohl auch besser. Jedenfalls stimmt nur weniger als die Hälfte von dem was er geschrieben hat. Wenn ich jetzt hier die Lust und Zeit hätte, würde ich seinen Thread platt machen!
> 
> @ Krimson
> 
> Der PC ist bis auf die Grafikkarte in Ordnung. Das ist jedenfalls keine Spieler-Graka.



der 1 pc??

was meinst du is da besser?

die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 896MB Speicher?

oder ist der so ok?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Der PC ist für den Preis absoluter Schwachsinn.. 

Hier mal was odentliches für den Preis : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schnelle & aktuelle Grafikkarte ,  DDR3 RAM , AM3 CPU&Board , mehr Leistung geht derzeit für den Preis garnicht :-)_


----------



## Anduris (11. Juni 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> kann ich mit diesen pc ruckelfrei zocken??
> 
> Prozessor: Athlon 64 X2 7750+
> Mainboard: Biostar Markenmainboard GF8100 M2+ TE DVI-Anschluss Sockel AM2+
> ...


musste jemand anders fragen, ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus sry.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Lagfrei kommt auf die Internetverbindung an.


Quatsch, internetverbindung erzeugt nur latenz probleme, bildruckler und fps störungen liegen am pc. Man könnte mit nem 800euro pc der wow auf ultra locker schafft, mit  56kb modem in dalaran stehn und hätte keine latenz probleme, allerding würde es lange dauern bis die befehle an den server übermittelt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Krimson schrieb:


> oder kann ich mit dem pc
> https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_i...4nkf78re39009oe
> 
> Auf ultra zocken in raid /dala usw??


 klares NEIN die grafikkarte ist absoluter mist, eine geforce 9400 ist schlecht, schlechter als eine geforce 8600gt. Außerdem hat der verlinkte PC 8gb ram, aktuelle spiele nutzen maximal 4gb (und 4gb ist schon übertrieben) der pc ist nicht so gut, nimm lieber den aus painschkes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geforce 9400 ist keine spiele grafikkarte, eher für office gedacht soweit ich das weiß. so wie die 8400


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Hey Volde :-)

Und wenn dann , von painschkes : verbildeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey Volde :-)
> 
> Und wenn dann , von painschkes : verbildeten
> 
> ...


hab ich scho editiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## OMGlooool (11. Juni 2009)

quad cor 4x2,4 ghz, 4gb arbeitsspeicher  geforce9800 GT
>kommt mit ultra zurecht^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

oder für 700



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> quad cor 4x2,4 ghz, 4gb arbeitsspeicher  geforce9800 GT
> >kommt mit ultra zurecht^^


jop, könnte mit ultra zurrecht kommen aber 850 euro sind viel zu teuer dafür, der 700euro pc den ich verbildet ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hab, ist besser und kostet 150 weniger


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Anderes Laufwerk (LG GH22NS40) und den 800er Corsair RAM und dann sind nochmal 5€ gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja , selbt der macht das locker..bei meiner Zusammenstellung ist halt voll aufs aktuelle AM3 gesetzt :-)_


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schwachsinn?
> 
> 4870 1GB Version , keinerlei Probleme mit WoW an vielen Plätzen (agebsehen von Dala) >150FPS
> 
> ...



najaaa ich hab 
AMD Phenom 9950  4x2,6GHz Black Edition
4GB DDR2 Ram
GeForce 9800GTX+
XP home 32bit

und iwie ruckelt dala bei mir mit 15 FPS auf ultra.... ne idee evtl???

MfG


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Anderes Laufwerk (LG GH22NS40) und den 800er Corsair RAM und dann sind nochmal 5€ gespart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was bringt denn am3?? ist für mich wie ddr3, noch weit in der zukunft^^


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Ultra ist ziemlich extrem , Freund von mir hat mit nem ähnlichen IntelQuad & der 9800GTX nur ein paar mehr FPS "nur" auf Sehr Hoch.. 


Hast du denn die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Schatten runtergestellt? Das sind ziemlich heftige FPS-Fresser.. 



@Volde : Einfach das maximal am Leistung derzeit.. :-) _


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _......
> Hast du denn die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Schatten runtergestellt? Das sind ziemlich heftige FPS-Fresser..
> ......
> _


ok das probier ich ma noch aus... was denkste an was es da mangelt? bessere Graka oder lieber mehr arbeitsspeicher(hab aber nen 1066Mhz er =) ) bzw 64bit system?


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ultra ist ziemlich extrem , Freund von mir hat mit nem ähnlichen IntelQuad & der 9800GTX nur ein paar mehr FPS "nur" auf Sehr Hoch..
> 
> 
> Hast du denn die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Schatten runtergestellt? Das sind ziemlich heftige FPS-Fresser..
> ...


ist das net so wie ddr3?? nur ein kleiner leistungsschub ^^


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Joa , alles zusammen macht aber schon einiges mehr aus :-) 

@ Aerasan : 

Hm.. eigentlich ist alles ziemlich aktuell.. 

CPU gibts natürlich bessere , reicht aber vollkommen aus.. 

Graka genau das selbe..

RAM , da es "sogar" 1066er ist ist vollkommen TipTop

Naja , XP 64bit ist für die Mülltonne , maximal Vista/Windows 7 wäre dann zu empfehlen.. 



Aber , hast du vllt auch ziemlich viele Addons drauf/an? Wenn ja , mal ausmachen & dann probieren.. mal Grafiktreiber geupdatet? 

Sind alles so sachen die das verursachen können.. _


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

jop hab ziemlich viele addons...
also hab ma getestet... 
ohne addons hab ich statt 15-20 ne FPS von naja 20-25 ca....
also auch nich die welt...
ok hab den PC jetz seit herbst,dann werde ich ma n neuen Graka treiber drauf haun un auf windows 7 gar warten....
blöde frage ,mit neuen Graka treiber ändert sich nichts iwie am desktop design oder so ?*schäm*^^...


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Nö , hast ganz normal das grüne Zeichen unten an der Uhr und wenn du draufklickst öffnet sich das Menü :-)

Heisst ja bei Nvidia glaub ich nHancer.. _


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

bzw wo lad ich am besten so nen aktuellen treiber?


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Sollte eigentlich der sein : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

ok vielen dank,dann hab ich den richtigen genommen... ma schaun obs was bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....
ich geh ma schlafen...
Gut nacht! un danke!

MfG Jan


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Gute Nacht & kein Problem :-)_


----------



## Chuckzz (11. Juni 2009)

Es ist zwar alles schön und gut was ihr hier postet aber gibt es allerdings noch ein paar dinge zu sagen.


Wenn ihr solche PC's hier postet, achtet bitte auf das Netzteil. Ein 500er Netzteil reicht bei den neuen Grakas von Ati/Nvidia und den Neuen x4 ern fast schon nicht mehr aus. Die grakas haben im leerlauf 150 watt verbrauch, sind also richtige kraftteile. Dann noch der Prozessor, das mainboard, das laufwerk, das gehäuse, die lüfter, die festplatten. Eventuell reichen die 500. Jedoch hat man dann kaum noch spielraum weitere Festplatten einzubauen.
Lieber 250 Watt mehr nehmen.

Zum anderen sind die meisten FPSDrops Treiber abhängig. 
Machen wir einen Test. Ich hatte eine Nvidia 8600GTS hatte im 25er Raid 50FPS im Bossfight.
Nach ner Zeit holte ich mir die Ati 3870XT, die knapp doppelt so gut ist. 
Treiber installiert. Hmm im 25er Raid nur noch 10 FPS. WTF?!

Bissel rumgegoogled und was liest man, das die ATI Treiber zur Zeit sehr schlecht mit WoW fungieren weil dort ungereimtheiten auftreten. Zu Empfehlen seien die Omega Treiber für die Grafikkarten (Google = Omega Treiber) Siehe da 100 FPS 

Meistens ist es eine Treibersache aber natürlich auch ne Hardware sache


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

kannste mir ne seite geben wo ich ein kommplet pc kaufen kann der für wow geht also auf ultra raiden dalaran gehen usw kann vonmir aus 800 kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber noch mal zu frage zum 1 pc reicht der um zu raiden und dala usw zu laufen mit schaten und so nicht ultra aber halt etwas hoch eingestellt das man schatten usw sieht reicht der da aus? also will erst mal nen pc kaufen der ausreicht für wow um ruckelgfrei zu zocken
ich fange ja erst in 2 monaten an zu arbeiten da ich noch schule gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber den pc zusammen bauen kann ich selber das is ja net schwer hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wieder 20 euro gespart ^^ aber ich speicher mir mal die bilder wen ich das geld hab kauf ich mir den auf jeden danke für den geilen tip aber oben die frage beantworte die mir auch pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Wenn ihr solche PC's hier postet, achtet bitte auf das Netzteil. Ein 500er Netzteil reicht bei den neuen Grakas von Ati/Nvidia und den Neuen x4 ern fast schon nicht mehr aus. Die grakas haben im leerlauf 150 watt verbrauch, sind also richtige kraftteile. Dann noch der Prozessor, das mainboard, das laufwerk, das gehäuse, die lüfter, die festplatten. Eventuell reichen die 500. Jedoch hat man dann kaum noch spielraum weitere Festplatten einzubauen.
> Lieber 250 Watt mehr nehmen.



_Erzähl doch nicht so einen Unsinn , ein 500W Netzteil , gerade von BeQuiet (oder auch Corsair,Enermax,Tagan und und und) reicht aber sowas von vollkommen aus für die Teile die ich gepostet hatte..750W , wie du vorschlägst ist schonwieder viel zu übertrieben..

@*Krimson : 

*Hier die Links zu den einzelnen Teilen , einfach in den Warenkorb packen & bestellen - da du ja selber zusammenbaust.. :-)

Teile : 

__*CPU *:  AMD Phenom II 955 (AM3) __

*Festplatte :*  WD Caviar Grren 640GB 
__
*Gehäuse :*  NZXT Beta Case  *

*Netzteil :*  BeQuiet StraightPower 500W 
*
Laufwerk :*  LG GH22NS40 
*
Mainboard :*  MSI 790FX-G65 (AM3) 
__*
Grafikkarte :*  GTX275 

*RAM :*  4GB ReaperX HPC (DDR3) 

So , das wären dann (nach dem heutigen Preisstand) :

*799,44&#8364; *


Damit kannst du nicht nur WoW spielen , sondern auch alles aktuelle auf höchsten Einstelluingen :-)

*Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache._


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juni 2009)

SPIRITNIERI schrieb:


> Mein Pc reicht für Ultra, habe keine FPS probleme in 25iger raids, und auch in Dalaran um die 30 fps auf Ultra.
> 
> Pc System Quad Core 9550 @ 3.4 ghz
> Geforce GTX 260
> ...


Also das System hier sollte allemal für Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen reichen. Es könnte sogar nen Tick kleiner sein.
Ruckel entsteht dadurch das der Rechner mitsammt seinen Komponenten nicht genügend Power hat.
Lags erkennt man daran das die Figuren der anderen mitspieler nicht flüssig laufen sondern als wenn sie sich beamen würden und total abgehackt.
Da ist es wiederum so das es nicht unbedingt an deiner Leitung liegt sondern auch die der anderen Mitspielern sein kann.

Mein Rechner ist ein:
C2D E6300 @1,86Ghz
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Geforce 8800GT 512 MB
Vista 64 bit
Festplatte 74 GB Raptor 10.000 U/min für WOW
Seagate 320 GB 7.200 U/min für das Betriebssystem
Bin über WLan drinnen

Ganz für Ultra reicht mein System nicht.
Schatten musste ich um eine Stufe reduzieren alles andere ist ganz oben.

Ganz wichtig ist das die Lüfter immer sauber sind.
Den wenn sie verdreckt sind heisst das, dass die Komponenten zu warm werden und evtl. ihre Leistung drosseln.


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Erzähl doch nicht so einen Unsinn , ein 500W Netzteil , gerade von BeQuiet (oder auch Corsair,Enermax,Tagan und und und) reicht aber sowas von vollkommen aus für die Teile die ich gepostet hatte..750W , wie du vorschlägst ist schonwieder viel zu übertrieben..
> 
> @*Krimson :
> 
> ...



frage sind die kabel dabei? oder wo bekomm ich die die sata kabel usw


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Alles in den jeweiligen Verpackungen mit drin , natürlich könnte man ne kleine Festplatte & ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen , dann würde er schon zusammgebaut werden.. :-)_


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. Juni 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde mal interessieren, welche Anforderungen der Computer benötigt um WoW im Ultra-Einstellungen zu spielen. (Laggfrei, auch in 25er Raid, etc)
> 
> 
> ...




Hol dir einfach mal den Buffed.de PC (hab fast den selben)
Der is super & es dürfte damit möglich seina uf Ultra zu spielen!

Edit: bei mir ruckelts/laggts ned in Dala ned, hab ne 6000er leitung (dsl)


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (11. Juni 2009)

Ein Pc der Oberen Mittelklasse sollte reichen(Sehr Gute Internet anbindung vorrausgesetzt)

Mein Setup (flüssig auf Ultra, Filmen/Streamen dabei nicht lag frei)

16.000 T-Online Dsl anbindung
PC: E6600 2x2,6 ghz
      GeForce GTS 8800 640 mb edition
      2 GB DDR 2


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> Ein Pc der Oberen Mittelklasse sollte reichen(Sehr Gute Internet anbindung vorrausgesetzt)
> 
> Mein Setup (flüssig auf Ultra, Filmen/Streamen dabei nicht lag frei)
> 
> ...



ok danke für die guten tips Endlich nen pc wo ich auf ultra zocken kann und das ruckelfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielen dank


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Damit meinst du jetzt welchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach mal den Buffed.de PC (hab fast den selben)
> Der is super & es dürfte damit möglich seina uf Ultra zu spielen!
> 
> Edit: bei mir ruckelts/laggts ned in Dala ned, hab ne 6000er leitung (dsl)



sorry aber buffed PC is meiner meinung nach überteuert,gibts bessere v.a. für das geld...



Krimson schrieb:


> ok danke für die guten tips Endlich nen pc wo ich auf ultra zocken kann und das ruckelfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm najaa also in dem PC stecken aber lauter alte komponenten,wie ne GraKa aus der vorvorletzten generation usw.... also wenn,dann würde ich mir schon was aktuelles und v.a. gutes kaufen..


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Damit meinst du jetzt welchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich höre lieber auf ihn den wen er sagt das ich mit den komponenten flüssig wow spielen kann auf ultra *was ich auch glaube* hol ich mir den so gut grafikkarte kann man später irgentwann kaufen aber reicht ja erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

sei mir nicht böse aber ich würde mich da nicht drauf verlassen,selbst ich kanns nich flüssig au ultra spielen und mein PC is besser....


edit:
AMD Phenom 9950 4x2,6GHz Black Edition
4GB DDR2 Ram 1066Mhz
GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB
XP home 32bit


----------



## Cutlan (11. Juni 2009)

CPU: I7 965@4,0 GHZ + Scythe Ninja Mini SCMNJ-1000;
Board: Asus Rampage II Extreme
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 2X 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit ;
HDD1 (Win XP SP2/Win Vista Ulti 64.): Patriot Solid-State Disk 2,5" 256 GB HHD2 Seagate ST31500341AS 1,5 TB HDD 3 Seagate ST31500341AS 1,5 TB Sound Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-P80 + be quiet! Dark Power PRO 1000W
Graka: 2x XFX GTX295 Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster XL30 
VDSL 50 Mbit-leitung

alles auf Max ca 45fps, WoW ist ein extrem undankbares Spiel bei Hardware. Die dauerende Verbesserungen der Grafik somit der Engie stehen in keinen Verhältniss zum Hardwareeinsatz.

FarCry2, Cyrsis Warhead alles bei 1650x1050 bei 65fps(durchschnitt) mit den UltraMod. Hier lohnt es sich den PC aufzurüsten aber sonst bei wow ...ein Trauerspiel halt


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> und @TE: ich bin mir sicher du kannst ein richtig üblen hardcore Gaming PC haben und du hast trotzdem manchmal Ruckler oder Standbilder usw. in Dalaran, weil da einfach zu viele Spieler sind.
> und wenn du ATI Grafikkarte hast, die neuen werden nicht von WoW unterstützt.
> habe die 4870 hd und die wird nicht unterstützt.



die hab ich au was heißt denn dann die wird net unterstützt? oO ich kann ultra ruckelfrei zoggn das einzige was meinen pc da ausbremst sind addons wie cartographer^^


----------



## Philador (11. Juni 2009)

Ironsoul-theonlyone schrieb:


> also ich erkläre dir mal paar grundlagen vom PC
> 
> es ist egal ob du ein quadcore duocore oder so hast den dieser wird zum installieren des spieles gebraucht mehr nicht.
> des heist mitm quad geht es fast doppelt so schnell zum intallen. was noch schneller ist wen du wie ich ein raid 0 system hat. was heisst das du 2 festplatten hast welche ein bit auf die festplatte nummer 1 speichert das 2te bit in festpaltte nummer 2 billig erklärt was die abseicherungszeit abrufungszeit halbiert.
> ...




Ich glaube ich habe selten so viel Schwachsinn und Inkompetenz in einen Post gelesen.
Aufgrund der exorbitanten Fehlerdichte deiner "PC Grundlagen" sollte ein Mod diesen völlig überflüssigen Post löschen.

back2topic
Ich persönlich spiele mit nem q6600 auf Standardtakt (2,4ghz) 2gb ram und ner 9800gt unter WinXP.
Einstellungen sind auf sehr hoch/Ultra, Anti Aliasing und AF an, Auflösung bei 1680 x 1050.
WoW ist bei mir damit definitiv nicht ruckelfrei spielbar, in Dalaran wenig Fps...im Raid bei vielen Effekten ebenso.

Aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen 90% des Traffics, egal ob im Speicher oder über die Internetverbindung verbrauchen die Addons.
Sobald ich auf meinen Farmchar logge welcher 1 Addon aktiviert hat läuft das Spiel komplett ruckelfrei.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> Fullquote..



_Nette Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----

@Krimson : Ja , nur wirst du zB. die Grafikkarte kaum noch irgendwo kregen.. und der Rest ist auch schon nichtmehr ganz so aktuell..wieso wllst du jetzt für was "altes" Geld ausgeben anstatt das das zu nehmen was ich dir für 799&#8364; zusammgenstellt hab? Das ist für den Preis die beste Leistung die du kriegen kannst..

Naja , muss ja jeder selbst wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nette Hardware
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hat bestimmt auch iwie so ca 3 millionen euro gekostet oder so die is echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Nicht ganz.. grob überschlagen (wenn er keine Rabatt gekriegt hat / für normalen Preis gekauft hat) dann ~3000-3500€_


----------



## Cutlan (11. Juni 2009)

Projektpreise sind bei ca 60% der EK-Preise von man Silber oder Gold-Level ist bei Reichelt, HP oder Actebis Peacock.
Wenn man Glück hat , schlägt man da zu.


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nette Hardware
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich nehme doch deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt ich doch^^ den damit kann ich auf ultra zocken wie du ja sagtest


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Jo , und jedes andere aktuelle andere Spiel auch :-)

Gut , aber die 2te ja? Für 799€.. _


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo , und jedes andere aktuelle andere Spiel auch :-)
> 
> Gut , aber die 2te ja? Für 799€.. _



jo


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Dann ist gut & viel Spass damit , schreib mir dann mal ne PM wenn er da ist , will wissen wie er läuft.. :-)_


----------



## Krimson (11. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann ist gut & viel Spass damit , schreib mir dann mal ne PM wenn er da ist , will wissen wie er läuft.. :-)_



mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielen dank


----------



## Rahner (11. Juni 2009)

Huhu, hab einen AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Prozessor 5000+ 2.61 GH   2 GB Ram und eine GeForce 8600 GT naja und mit den besten Einstellungen funzt es nicht mit guter FPS Zahl zu zocken. Ein erster logischer Schritt ist natürlich Erweiterung auf 4 GB. Und was für eine GraKa würdet ihr mir so empfehlen? OS ist XP.

Lg Rahner


----------



## Philador (11. Juni 2009)

Rahner schrieb:


> Huhu, hab einen AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Prozessor 5000+ 2.61 GH   2 GB Ram und eine GeForce 8600 GT naja und mit den besten Einstellungen funzt es nicht mit guter FPS Zahl zu zocken. Ein erster logischer Schritt ist natürlich Erweiterung auf 4 GB. Und was für eine GraKa würdet ihr mir so empfehlen? OS ist XP.
> 
> Lg Rahner



Die GTX260 kostet atm nur noch 150 - 160 euro

hat 896 mb sowie 448 bit Speicheranbindung, also Preisleistungstechnisch momentan wohl das Non Plus Ultra.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Juni 2009)

Philador schrieb:


> Die GTX260 kostet atm nur noch 150 - 160 euro
> 
> hat 896 mb sowie 448 bit Speicheranbindung, also Preisleistungstechnisch momentan wohl das Non Plus Ultra.



die GTX275 / ATI HD4890 sind in den letzten Tagen extrem im Preis gefallen. Die kriegt man für ~175€


----------



## Rahner (11. Juni 2009)

und in verbindung mit 4 gb ram meint ihr ich könnte auf höchster stufe spielen? ^.^


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Ja , könntest du :-) _


----------



## Rahner (11. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, welche von de 2 genannten GraKas hat denn die höhere Leistungsfähigkeit ? Ich vermute die, die als zweites gepostet wurde oder?

Lg Rahner


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_4890 und GTX275 sind beide ähnlich schnell.. mal die eine mal die andere :-)

Der eine bevorzugt Nvidia , der andere Radeon - das liegt bei dir :-)_


----------



## Ezralia (11. Juni 2009)

hiho

ultra ist wie schon so mancher geschrieben hat auch mit älteren systemen als dem vorgeschlagenen 799&#8364; pc möglich, aber wenn du das geld hast, lohnt sich die investition, damit du dir auch längere zeit nichts neues kaufen musst.
das wäre auch der einzige grund weswegen man evtl nen 750W netzteil einbauen könnte, da dies ein wenig zukunftssicherer ist. aber momentan und auch in näherer zukunft reicht das 500W vollkommen aus (es sei denn man verbaut noch andere heftige stromfresser im system)

wichtig ist noch das du auf dein betriebssystem achten musst, da dieses auch die menge an ram unterstützen sollte die du verbaust

ich spiele zum beispiel auch flüssig obwohl ich nur 2gb ram habe (+1gb auf der graka), in darla hab ich nur am anfang einbußen bei den FPS, nach kurzer zeit normalisiert sich alles und ich spiele wieder flüssig (außer zu absoluten stoßzeiten, was bei der masse an spielern aber auch kein wunder ist). allerdings nutze ich auch noch XP da macht viel mehr ram nicht so viel sinn, dafür braucht XP auch nicht so viel ram für sich selber (würde Vista mit mehr ram dennoch bevorzugen, bevor hier wieder böse worte fallen und so)

mein system:
Athlon 64 X2 Dual 6000+
2GB Ram (DDR2)
Nvidia 9800 GTX+ (1GB Ram)

edit: spiele auf ner 1680er auflösung

meiner meinung nach auch ncoh wichtig:
wow nicht in der windows partition (bei nur einen festplatte) installieren
bei XP die auslagerungsdatei 
a) in der größe festlegen (hierbei auch gerne mal wenn genug speicher vorhanden großzügig 4gb nehmen oder so, dann sollte man auch beim bearbeiten von großen dateien keine probleme haben und wow kann lange mit seinen speicherproblemen die platte vollschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und b) auf eine andere partition als wow auslagern lassen
bei vista weis ich nciht ob das mit der auslagerungsdatei zu vorteilen führt


----------



## Nexilein (12. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Lag ist eindeutig definiert und bezieht sich AUSSCHLIEßLICH auf die Internetverbindung.



Klar bezieht sich bei MMOs "Lag" meistens auf die Latenz, aber das ist auf jeden Fall nirgendwo eindeutig genug definiert um Cpt. Capslock "ausschließlich" brüllen zu lassen...


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Klar bezieht sich bei MMOs "Lag" meistens auf die Latenz, aber das ist auf jeden Fall nirgendwo eindeutig genug definiert um Cpt. Capslock "ausschließlich" brüllen zu lassen...



also ich kenne es in keiner beziehung anders.

In jedem Fachbuch über Networking, IT etc. war es im Glossar immer so definiert.

und für den Notfall: wiki-Definition > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

Rahner schrieb:


> Huhu, hab einen AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Prozessor 5000+ 2.61 GH   2 GB Ram und eine GeForce 8600 GT naja und mit den besten Einstellungen funzt es nicht mit guter FPS Zahl zu zocken. Ein erster logischer Schritt ist natürlich Erweiterung auf 4 GB. Und was für eine GraKa würdet ihr mir so empfehlen? OS ist XP.
> 
> Lg Rahner


was hasst du für ein netzteil??? für Eine gtx 2xx grafikkarte, brauchst du 2x einen 6pin pcie anschluss am netzteil.


----------



## Jejanim (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir die Antworten mal durchgelesen und trage mich nun mit dem Gedanken eben solche Karte zu kaufen.
Meine hat leider vor ein paar Tagen den Geist aufgegeben und war wohl ein wenig überfordert mit meinen Ansprüchen.

Ich bin der Meinung mit einem
ASUS M2N32 SLI-Deluxe Board
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Prozessor
4GB DDR2 Dual-Channel RAM

Kann ich erwarten mit der obigen Karte mit mehr als 12 fps zu spielen oder?^^

Was mir auffällt sind die Taktraten der verschiedenen Hersteller.

Von ZOTAC sind die Karten bei :

Chiptakt: 702MHz
Speichertakt: 2520MHZ


bei ASUS sind es

 633 MHz und
2268 MHz



Kann mir einer helfen, welchen Hersteller sollte ich nun wählen. 

Laut google takten renommierte Hersteller meist niedriger, damit keine Temperaturprobleme o.ä. auftreten können. Kann ich also davon ausgehen eher Gefahr einer Überhitzung zu werden, wenn ich die von z.B. ZOTAC kaufe?^^


lg

Jajabings


----------



## Brisk7373 (15. Juni 2009)

naja ich hab 
4gb ram
nvidia g force 9800gtx
2x2,66ghz intelcore duo
und kanns dennoch nicht auf ultra spielen ...aber auf alles hoch ausser projekzierte texturen (oder wie das heißt) und schatten (einmal zurück gesetzt).


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2009)

_Zotac ist einer der Top Firmen , damit wirst du keine Probleme haben , aber auch Asus ist gut - von daher ist es egal :-)

Die Taktraten sind völlig wurscht , könntest du zur Not noch selber hochschrauben..

Also musst du wissen wieviel du ausgeben magst ;-)

Die 4890 wäre auch zu empfehlen , ist das ATI-Gegenstück zur GTX275..

zB. : 

4890 :  Klick mich! 

GTX275 :  Klick mich! 




Obwohl auch einig billigere 4870/GTX260 reichen sollte , sogar die 4850/4770.. aber wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst und nicht nur WoW spielst.. ;-)
_


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Jejanim schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt sind die Taktraten der verschiedenen Hersteller.
> 
> Von ZOTAC sind die Karten bei :
> 
> ...



Ich selbst besitze eine ab Werk übertaktete Zotac GTX260 AMP und bin wunschlos zufrieden mit ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturprobleme hat sie - wennn mit ausreichend Luftversorgt - nicht und wird beim Spielen nicht wärmer als ihre standardgetaktete Schwester (ein Freund hat die "normale" Zotac GTX260). ~60°C


----------



## Dabow (15. Juni 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde mal interessieren, welche Anforderungen der Computer benötigt um WoW im Ultra-Einstellungen zu spielen. (Laggfrei, auch in 25er Raid, etc)
> 
> 
> ...



Kauf dir nen Computer für 3000 € wie die ganzen anderen Leute, die nichts besseres zu tun haben. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite ...

Also ich spiel WoW lieber in popel Grafik ... gehe dafür aber mit meinem Schatz fein essen, unternehme etwas mit ihr und fahre ein tolles Auto !!!


----------



## Jejanim (15. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, danke euch für die fixen Antworten. Dann wirds die von ZOTAC wohl werden.

Wurde ein paar Seiten zuvor nicht von Treiberproblemen mit ATI-Karten gesprochen?
Ist das noch aktuell?

Ich verwende eigentlich immer die OMEGA-Treiber, hatte nie Probleme damit.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2009)

_Nein , schon seid langem nichtmehr aktuelle - hab seid letzten Jahr August die 4870 (und davor auch einige andere ATI/Nvidia Karten) und hatte bis jetzt mit keiner Karte Probleme gehabt ;-)_


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Juni 2009)

Huhu, hab mal ne Frage und will dafür nu net extra n Thema eröffnen, da es ja nu um Hardware etc geht.

Ich mach bald mein Fachabi und krieg dann eben n paar Zuschüsse. Nu such ich mir deshalb auch n Laptop, solllte schon n Gamer Notebook sein wo ich sogut wie alles drauf zocken kann. Der sollte höchstens 1100 Euro kosten und da muss auch kein Betriebssystem drauf sein (Is halt billiger ^^)

Such nu schon ewig auf one.de rum un sow bin mir aber net sicher ob das für das Geld das Maximum an Leistung ist. Könnte mir jemand vielleicht ein paar Beispiel Notebooks oder ne gute Seite Linken? (Alternate pls nich v.v)

Wär lieb


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2009)

_Das : ASUS X72VN-7T088C **[HIGH-END 2.2]

Such einfach mal bei Notebooksbilliger oder Geizhals o.ä :-)_


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Juni 2009)

Danke, das sieht ja schonmal n Stückchen besser aus als die die ich gefunden habe. Falls wer noch was tolles findet darf er gerne posten oder per PM schreiben ^^


----------



## Rahner (1. November 2009)

Ich benutze mal den Fred hier um mich fachkundig beraten zu lassen. Habe zur Zeit nen AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2,6 GHZ und eine Asus EN8600GT 256 MB Karte.  Meine Ramzahl beträgt übrigens 4 GB aber real nur 3 weil ich XP benutze. Auf niedrigeren Einstellungen gehen die FPS in 25ern schon so auf 30 runter. Nn den Städten zwar 100+ aber in Instanzen und Raids ist es ja schon wichtig. Da ich in besserer Leistung spielen möchte und dabei auch noch vernünftige FPS haben möchte hab ich mir ma ne CPU und ne Karte rausgesucht und ihr sollt mir mal Tips geben ob ich ne ganz gute Wahl getroffen hab.   

AMD Phenom II X4 955, 3.2 Ghz, 2 MB, Quad Core   170 euro
Zotac GeForce GTX275, 896 MB Speicher  200 euro

Würde mir das eine deutlich spürbare Performance Verbesserung geben?
Oder habt ihr noch viel bessere Preis/Leistungs Tips, dann her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Rahner


----------



## abe15 (1. November 2009)

deleted


----------



## Contemptio (1. November 2009)

Naja, mit allem ab nem core2 9300, 4gb ram und ner geforce 9800gt oder 240 solltest du ruckelfrei spielen können.
Internetverbindung is eigtl. net sooo relevant, da ich mit ner 2000er leitung auch laggfrei spielen kann...


----------



## VaulTier (1. November 2009)

Ich eräwhne nur den einen Post von der ersten Seite: WoW-Grafik: Ungefähr so wie Patchwork ~.~
Besitze nen AMD x² 6000 @ 2x 3.6 OC, 2 GeForce EN9800GTX, 4gb Ram, AUS m2n-e sli mainboard.
Wow ist auf mittleren einstellungen eingestellt, komme im freien aufm eien 60 fps, im raid/instanzen/städten kotze ich gern bei 13-25 fps, wobei, instanzen auch mal höher.
25 er raid + trash grp + bomben liege ich gern bei sekundenbildern. ist wie ne dia show :<
So ziemlich jedes spiel des aktuell ist kann ich auf ultra spielen, zB NFS:Shift.

How ever, bin für eine komplett erneuerte Grafikengine bei WoW. und nich x-generationen in einem Spiel


----------



## Bordin (1. November 2009)

ich hab alles auf ultra gesetzt und steh in dalaran rum mit 180 fps

BETRIEBSSYSTEM Original Windows® 7 Ultimate 64 Bit - Deutsch

PROZESSOR Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme Prozessor 975 (3,33 GHz, 6,4 GT/s, 8 M Taktfrequenz 1

FESTPLATTE 600 GB mit zwei Festplatten, RAID 0 (Striping) (2 x 300 GB - 10.000 1/min)

ARBEITSSPEICHER 24 GB (6 x 4 G Tri-Channel-Speicher mit 1.333 MHz

GRAFIKKARTE Zwei CrossFire™ ATI™ Radeon™ HD 5870 Grafikkarten mit 1 GB

SOUND CARDS Soundblaster XFi Titanium PCIe card

NETZWERKKARTE Killer™ Xeno™ Pro Network card

greez


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

xD


----------



## VaulTier (1. November 2009)

wenn kümmerts ob windows original ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich bei deinem RAM schmunzeln muss... ich reize meien 4gb mal gerade mit wow, counterstrike, win movie maker und div. firefox tabs aus.

wozu zur hölle 24gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür allerdings sind die 600gb speicher schon wiede zu wenig, soviel musik habe ich alleine schon.

wobei bei mir der Gedanke mit Fake bleibt. Denn WoW nutzt die 5780 kaum bis gar nicht und ignoriert deren ganzen tollen pipelines etc, da wow einfach nicht damit klarkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: EPICFAIL Deiner seits. Seh ich erst jetzt. Seit wann funktioniert die nVidia console bei ati karten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn faken, dann bitte richtig


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> wozu zur hölle 24gb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nimmst du ihm das wirklich ab? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Weil selbst wenn der Rechner die doppelte Rechenleistung hätte würde er nicht mal in die Nähe von 180 FPS kommen. Das ist doch eh nur von irgendeiner Webseite kopiert.


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

Da World of Warcraft kein Quadcore und SLI und Crossfire unterstützt, ist es einfach schwierig WoW ruckelfrei mit Ultra Settings und 8xAA zuzocken.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da World of Warcraft kein Quadcore und SLI und Crossfire unterstützt, ist es einfach schwierig WoW ruckelfrei mit Ultra Settings und 8xAA zuzocken.


SLI & Crossfire muss in erster Linie der Treiber unterstützen bzw. optimieren. Da ich SLI habe und WoW spiele weis ich auch das es was bringt (je nach dem 60 - 80%). Ich kenne kein Spiel, das mit zwei Grafikkarten nicht besser laufen würde. Mit Quadcore hast du allerdings recht.


----------



## Card09 (1. November 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> stimmt auf jeden Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und da beides sehr oft im zusammenhang auftritt besonders in dalaran wird es auch in einen topf gesteckt


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Such dir lieber n PC der in Dalaran auf "Ultra" flüssig läuft, glaub das bringt mehr xD




Warum? Was macht man schon in Dalaran? AFK sein?

WoW ist wie gesagt nicht Quadcore fähig... das merkt man auch. Low fps obwohl mein PC garnicht aufdreht... bei anderen Spielen ist das merkbar wenn er aufdreht und da bleiben die FPS auch oben. (Risen z.


----------



## CharlySteven (1. November 2009)

amd 6000+
2gb ddr2ram
und ne 8800gtx /250gts.

reicht locker für ultra und 35fps


----------



## Nikoxus (1. November 2009)

Hmm ich zock auf Ultra mit 65 fps mit einer Nvidea Gforce 275 und 4gb ram


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

Jetzt möchte ich gerne mal von Euch beiden wissen, wie hoch ihr Multisampling gestellt habt und wie viel FPS in beim fliegen durch Nordend habt.

Und die Auflösung des Bildschirms.


Es gillt nicht, wenn man mit Ultra in irgend einer Ecke steht und da 50FPS hat...

z.B. Tausendwinter


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Hmm ich zock auf Ultra mit 65 fps mit einer Nvidea Gforce 275 und 4gb ram



Interessant... das bringt viel... es kommt immer drauf an wo -.-


Edit: So siehts bei mir im Easy Nordend aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD II x4 940
4 GB Corsair Ram
PowercolorHD 4890

Ultra, 8x Multisampling und Fenstermodus + 1280 x 1024 Auflösung.

Bitte.


----------



## Müllermilch (1. November 2009)

Alienware PC kaufen und gut is....kannste die nächsten Jahre mit spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (1. November 2009)

Was WoW und Quadcore angeht:



> Nach ein bisschen Suchen bei Google, bin ich auf zwei Funktionen aufmerksam geworden, die WoW mehr Schub gegeben haben!
> 
> Die Folgenden Einstellungen werden in der config.wtf im WoW-Ordner unter ../WTF/ vorgenommen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Bringt bei mir null.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> ich hab alles auf ultra gesetzt und steh in dalaran rum mit 180 fps
> 
> BETRIEBSSYSTEM Original Windows® 7 Ultimate 64 Bit - Deutsch
> 
> ...



Was hat es denn gekostet? 3000€ ?


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

Du siehst doch eindeutig, dass das kopiert wurde.


----------



## Bergbube (1. November 2009)

da fehlt auch lustiger weiße das mainboard und keiner der sich mit computern auskennt vergisst sowas zu schreiben.
der typ ist einfach nur ein spinner


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Die Frage war ja auch etwas ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (1. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich gerne mal von Euch beiden wissen, wie hoch ihr Multisampling gestellt habt und wie viel FPS in beim fliegen durch Nordend habt.
> 
> Und die Auflösung des Bildschirms.
> 
> ...


aa 8x

1280x960 mehr schaft mein bildschirm leider nich :/
35fps gelten für raid...


----------



## serternos árkanos (1. November 2009)

also ob der auf ultra läuft hat ja denk ich mal auch was damit zu tun wieviel add ons du benutzt und vorallem welche , das ist ein riesen unterschied


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. November 2009)

Bei mir wirds kritisch habe nen Monitor mit full HD Auflösung (1920x1080).

Naja mit meinem alten Pc von 2005 + ne HD 4770 gehts einigermaßen aber lales wieder auf low gestellt...


----------

